# Need help coding-insertion of mesh-vaginal repair



## tmerickson (Jul 8, 2009)

If I have a Dr that does a sx w/ 57260 (combined anteroposterior colporrhaphy), 57285 (Paravaginal defect repair, vaginal approach) and he uses mesh for all three sites, CPT says 57267 (insertion of mesh) is for each site, so that means I can code:
57260, 57267 X2
57285, 57267
Right?


----------



## RhondaCPC (Jul 8, 2009)

According to CPT, you are correct, but I would also check CCI edits for bundling issues.


----------



## tmerickson (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

